# Profile cutting



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Need to cut a length of timber into a profile to 
match, but not to join two edges on opposite sides of an antique table. The base stock dimension about 32x38mm. As I do not have a spindle cutter and my router bits are too small to cut a cove this size, I please need som advice! The the outside curve I could plane and sand but the inside curve stays a problem. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Johann I'm sure someone will be along to give you a helping hand.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Johann
Search Google on "Cove cutting on a circular saw". 

Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Go to youtube and search for Matthew Cremona. He has some videos on making a large 's' shape profile.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Johann, The inside radius could be quickly done with a #8 wooden rounding plane, which has a 1" wide blade and cuts a 1" radius.


----------



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you to all! I tried the cove cutting on the table saw and it worked. The cove calculator on Fine Woodworking's website did cut out a lot of trial and error. The #8 round plane sounds good but will be a bit difficult to obtain in my area. Thanks again!


----------

